# Help with Wireless on Toshiba A50 Please

## joefish

I'm fairly new to setting up wireless on Gentoo, so please give me a hand here.

I've got a Toshiba A50, so it's using the IPW2200 driver. This is compiled into my kernel as a module, and seems to be loading fine on startup.

I've compiled ipw2200-firmware and wpa_supplicant.

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf is as follows (copied from another PC where the wireless is working):

```

update_config=1

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

        ssid="jbw"

        psk="****"

        priority=5

}

```

When I try and /etc/init.d/net.sit0 start:

```
 * Starting sit0

 *   Bringing up sit0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

sit0: dhcpcd 4.0.2 starting

sit0: broadcasting for a lease

sit0: timed out

sit0: trying to use old lease in `/var/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-sit0.lease'

sit0: checking 169.254.128.186 is available on attached networks

sit0: using IPv4LL address 169.254.128.186                                                                           [ ok ]

```

What should be the next step in troubleshooting this? I really have no idea.

Thanks for your help.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/net.sit0

 

um, i think you are using the wrong interface, sit is a ipv6 tunnel for ipv4 connections or sth like that afaik.

What does a ifconfig -a tell you ?

cheers

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, for your wireless config, can you post this after a fresh reboot :

```

# emerge --info

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# dmesg | grep -i ipw

# equery list ipw2200

# lsmod

```

----------

## joefish

grengo, you are right about the sit0 thing. I've fixed that one. Now I get:

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...

Unsupported driver 'ipw2200'.                                                                          [ !! ]

```

/etc/conf.d/net:

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns"

dns_servers_eth0="58.28.4.2"

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-D ipw2200"

dns_servers_eth1="58.28.4.
```

Commenting out the line which specifies that driver stops the error message coming up, but I don't know if I should be doing that or not. Either way, I still don't get an IP address.

The other things d2_racing asked for:

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r7-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_M_processor_1500MHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 14 Jan 2009 01:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.6-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apm berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dri exif fortran gdbm gpm hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java kde kdeprefix midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd tiff unicode wmf x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

```
# ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0E:7B:D7:FD:06

          inet addr:192.168.1.11  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::20e:7bff:fed7:fd06/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:339 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:380 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:278857 (272.3 Kb)  TX bytes:85846 (83.8 Kb)

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0E:35:12:45:51

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2781 errors:95 dropped:95 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:556 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:6113 (5.9 Kb)  TX bytes:6576 (6.4 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x6000 Memory:cfeff000-cfefffff

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

```
# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.462 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

```
# dmesg | grep -i ipw

[    7.579246] ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.2km

[    7.579251] ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

[    7.602596] ipw2200 0000:01:05.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKG] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[    7.626031] ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

[    7.626100] firmware: requesting ipw2200-bss.fw

[    8.085223] ipw2200: Detected geography ZZM (11 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)

```

```
# equery list ipw2200

[ Searching for package 'ipw2200' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-3.0 (0)
```

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            32896  0

snd_mixer_oss          12416  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           2564  0

snd_seq_oss            24320  0

snd_seq_midi_event      5504  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                37488  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          5772  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

ohci1394               24624  0

ieee1394               65856  1 ohci1394

ipw2200               114736  0

ieee80211              23752  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         4096  1 ieee80211

snd_intel8x0           26012  0

snd_ac97_codec         87712  1 snd_intel8x0

ac97_bus                1536  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                54920  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              15876  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    41252  9 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               5216  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          6792  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
```

Thanks.

----------

## joefish

I found a thread saying to use "-Dwext" in the /etc/conf.d/net file, instead of "-Dipw2200". I tried this, and no longer get an error message. However, I still can't seem to get an IP address...

----------

## joefish

wpa_cli shows:

```
<2>Trying to associate with 00:08:a1:a7:30:c1 (SSID='jbw' freq=2462 MHz)

<2>Associated with 00:08:a1:a7:30:c1

<2>WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect

<2>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

<2>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

<2>Trying to associate with 00:08:a1:a7:30:c1 (SSID='jbw' freq=2462 MHz)

<2>Associated with 00:08:a1:a7:30:c1

<2>WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect

<2>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

<2>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

...

```

However I know that the key is correct, I've checked and triple checked it...

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post your actual /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf, also what encryption do you use right now ?

----------

